# Legal Sizes



## roseycrow (Mar 22, 2008)

Could someone tell me what site to go to, to get a printable copy of the legal sizes of fish?


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

WWW.MYFWC.COM That is the Florida Wildlife Commissions website...just navigate to the saltwater section and that is a PDF formated booklet you can download...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Florida : http://myfwc.com/fishing/
Alabama: http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/

Hope that helped


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I bought a waterproof ruler/ size regualtions ruler that has the size limits and pictures on it. I think it was 5 bucks at one of the bait shops ,I compared it to what the current regs are and its up to date. I use it on my kayak and boat its pretty long and folds up nice and compact


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

If you have a smart phone there are several apps available.

http://www.appbrain.com/app/fl-sw-fishing-regulations/air.net.veronasolutions.FLFishing


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's the link for the printable PDF of the latest regs from FWC.

Regulations


----------

